# Supercharger Inlet Pipe Picks and Idea's



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

I got a VR w/ V1 mostly stock engine but I need to do the inlet pipe bad, that piece of plastic looks like an accordion when I gas it. I'm looking to put a blow off valve in it so when I up my boost I will be all good. I have a good idea of what I need to do but getting some pointers and some new ideas and where to get parts would be really cool. I want to go from throttle body to the supercharger.


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

Audi_SoupeGT said:


> I got a VR w/ V1 mostly stock engine but I need to do the inlet pipe bad, that piece of plastic looks like an accordion when I gas it. I'm looking to put a blow off valve in it so when I up my boost I will be all good. I have a good idea of what I need to do but getting some pointers and some new ideas and where to get parts would be really cool. I want to go from throttle body to the supercharger.


inlet pipe or boost pipe? both are really easy, you could go with some random ebay piping/ couplers or custom stuff if you want it to look real good. you should ALWAYS have a diverter valve or bov (if you have the right software) with a centrifugal s/c.


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

looking for locations on the pipe for BOV, MAF, and water injection. I'm gonna go with a 4'' pipe, since c2 recommends 4" for MAF housing, I think the bend for the TB is 90 degree and down the pipe a 45 degree bend. I'm running stock plastic and I get a laugh when I give it gas the inlet blows up like an accordion.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

Ok here is the one I hand made a few years back.


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

I want to buy the C2 upper intake pipe kit and the 4'' MAF housing and Samco couplings that would match my cooling hose kit and piece together but i'm looking to build something thats mostly pipe. My car has been out of order due to AMS software failure. I'm buying the stage 1 C2 chip soon that will put me on the road again, seems like this project is going to cost me at least $400 maybe more depending on what BOV I buy and fabrication. I haven't found much of anything for these inlet tubes in a complete kit that goes from SC to TB that I could modify.


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hows it run? C2 software is designed to have the MAF Pre charger. And even if you were to keep it this way your BOV should be before the MAF. Every time the BOV opens your MAF still counts the air so you'll be dumping fuel.


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

I should relocate my MAF precharger? I just switched over from AMS and trying to work things out. Im having ECU problems and cant get car to fire up. When I did have it fired up a while ago it wasent running right like it was geting to much fuel, I couldnt get any codes using VAG COM and was wondering why it was running like that. Most the people that i know that are into these things have no clue when i comes to fuel injection systems and the electronics involved. 

Thursday,22,November,2012,13:14:29:26747
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-259-AAA.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 021 906 259 H
Component and/or Version: C2 Inc V1.42 HS V03
Software Coding: 00000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 
VCID: 1A31C7A786F7C2C8CF1
6 Faults Found:

17834 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80) 
P1426 - 35-00 - Open Circuit
17828 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112) 
P1420 - 35-00 - Electr. Malfunction
17881 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump 
P1473 - 35-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
16706 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 
P0322 - 35-10 - No Signal - Intermittent
01115 - - 
35-00 - - 
16989 - Internal Control Module 
P0605 - 35-10 - ROM Error - Intermittent

Readiness: 0000 0000

Ive cleared the DTC's and Engine Speed Sensor came back and engine wont start.:banghead:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

CPS is prob bad. Check it out.

Your maf needs to be pre charger and the farther away from the charger the better. Ive seen one guy extend the maf wiring to run it by the battery, He had plumbed the inlet across the front of the car behind the bumper. 

Your over fueling because of its current position.


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

ok, that changes my whole game now piping off the charger, eventually i want to inner cooler but looks like i will be doing that sooner than later. Hopefully that will correct the problem of running like poop. If i knew that before i would have run a 1 piece TB to charger tube. Now i can put the BOV in that spot where the MAF is now. CPS (Speed Sensor) is only a year old w 20 miles. Gonna have to go back in the lab with it again, might take a while i dont have any garage space and winter is coming where she will be buried in the snow soon.


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would check out the Crank sensor like stated but the internal ECU fault concerns me also. 
Does the CEL light up with the key on? Might have an ECU or chip issue


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

CEL comes on. Trying to get my hands on another ECU, i dont trust it based on what ive read about that error. ECU quit on me before didnt know what was going on, i threw a bunch of parts at it like, fuel pump, pump relay, CPS cause i broke that mounting hole tab off, than i switched ECU and car fired up, thats when i learned about the CEL when key is in position 1. The car is a toy and i dont really know anybody who knows these cars when it comes to being technical, so this help is great. I was waiting to hear back whether the ECU is junk and what i should do regarding that and software.


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

I was looking at fmic kits and was debating on what size piping to get, the 2 1/2'' or 3'' how much does it really matter? does anyone know what size the inlet of the SC ( Vortech V1 ) is??


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

No reason to use 3 inch pipes. Charger wont out flow 2.5


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

i dont want to dis assemble charger, anyone know on the Vortech V1 the opening size on that blower so i can pipe off it an intercooler kit? how far can i go with the piping? will long piping somehow affect airflow (breathing). Should MAF be close to air filter?


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

IC piping length wont affect it's ability to do what it does, 1ft-20ft is like .00001 second delivery difference. Pressurized air in the pipes is clipping along at a good speed. 

You can run the filter on the end of the maf, although it may be better to run it farther away or with some sort of laminar air flow screen in place. It'll help smooth out the rough delivery of air through a filter thats up close to the sensor.


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks man, i have a 4" MAF housing, am i going to have to put some sort of screen similar to the OEM part to get an accurate reading? than between air filter and inlet of the IC would be MAF? BOV after SC before TB?


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

I sent you my # call/text i am sure i can help you out


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

thank you websaabn, great help, the inlet of charger is 3 1/2" and outlet is 2 3/4" maybe this info can help someone who is doing something similar.


----------

